# فكره عمل جهاز Otdr



## bagahizil (9 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
OPTICAL TIME DOMAIN REFLECTOMETER
OTDR عباره عن جهاز يستخدم لقياس اللوس الناتج من الالتواء والتوصيلات والتلحيم في شبكات الالياف الضؤئيه ويقوم في تحديد اماكن العطل عن طريق ارسالshort pluse
الي الليفه الضوئيه 
اليكم هدا الرابط تتعرف اكتر عن الفكره وكيفيه القياس 
http://www.eaeeie.org/theiere_bratislava/index.html


----------



## bagahizil (9 أبريل 2006)

http://www.eaeeie.org/theiere_bratislava/3.html


----------



## aktshf (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedogra (24 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------

